# He will be PTS tomorrow...!



## Guest

Can anyone please help.









The above dog is on death row.

He's at Wisbech Pound (not sure where that is?!)

He is a Rottie called Rolo, about 3 years old, entire male, and very friendly... he pulls on the lead but isn't too bad, and he knows how to sit. He hasn't been dog tested, but if no home (or a foster) is found for him tomorrow he will be put to sleep 

If anyone can help the number to ring is; 07984 446717

I hope he makes it...


----------



## Indie

OMG i wish i could.


----------



## Guest

Me too  I don't think it will do any good posting it, but I needed to do something... just incase anyone in that area _could_ help him.

This is the website; Pound Dog Rescue Link » Urgent dogs at risk of being put to sleep

It's so sad... there's a 6 month old Staffy cross on the "to be put to sleep list" aswell... but he doesn't have his date yet.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

ohh god im close enough to wisbeach

Is he okay with other dogs??

Xxx


----------



## Guest

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> ohh god im close enough to wisbeach
> 
> Is he okay with other dogs??
> 
> Xxx


Are you? I didn't even know where it was!

It said that they hadn't tested him yet, but they was going too... but haven't updated the site, and his PTS date is tomorrow, so I doubt they'll update until he's either dead  or is by some miracle he's saved?


----------



## Indie

Crap way to far for me. If i was nearer i'd take him in and then find him a home save him being PTS.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

ive phoned her she said he isnt good with other dogs  
i nearly cried!!


----------



## Guest

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> ive phoned her she said he isnt good with other dogs
> i nearly cried!!


Awww  atleast you tried hun... did they say anything else?


----------



## Indie

Oh damn it


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

god i looked at the other dogs...the most beautiful ones pts date was the 3rd  im never reading things like this again.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

I said

Hello im queerying about your rottie etc 

I asked is he going to be PTS 2moro she said yes he is we try our hardest to rehome but we cant rehome them all

is he dog frindly?? 

no we tested him earlier he isnt good with other dogs , needs to go to a home with no dogs or cats..

oh poor boy i would have taken him in but i have 2 doggies

thanks for calling

Xxx


----------



## Indie

Same here i've got dogs and cats


----------



## scosha37

ooh i hope someone can help this poor dog...


----------



## Guest

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> I said
> 
> Hello im queerying about your rottie etc
> 
> I asked is he going to be PTS 2moro she said yes he is we try our hardest to rehome but we cant rehome them all
> 
> is he dog frindly??
> 
> no we tested him earlier he isnt good with other dogs , needs to go to a home with no dogs or cats..
> 
> oh poor boy i would have taken him in but i have 2 doggies
> 
> thanks for calling
> 
> Xxx


I wish I lived closer, or had a car! I'd drive up and get him


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

i have messaged aload of people i know near/in wisbeach 

hopefully they can give him a home!! 

all of them are animal-less

*fingers crossed*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> i have messaged aload of people i know near/in wisbeach
> 
> hopefully they can give him a home!!
> 
> all of them are animal-less
> 
> *fingers crossed*


:O you are like the florence nightingale of animals.


----------



## Indie

Crossing everything even the animals are crossing their paws.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

foxxy cleopatra said:


> :O you are like the florence nightingale of animals.


Aww thanks that means alot

3 out of the 21 have messaged me back saying they'll look into it or similar

so hope for the best 

Every one send happy vibes to the rotti!


----------



## foxy roxy

thats really sad the poor dog shame his life is going to be over so soon.
he must have had some one that could not be bothered with him when he was a puppy because they can be lovely dogs as so can all dogs if they are trained from an early age.


----------



## Chell82xx

I wish i could help but have other dogs so would not be able to take this poor boy. 

I'd be willing to give someone a life to see him and then pick him up if they needed it, I live in stevenage and would be willing to travel for an hour to pick someone up... I'm out tonight but if your interested PM me and we can arrange it!! You would obviously have to contact the kennel first to ensure this was ok with them first!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

bless you Xxx

i would take him in but i can't


----------



## candysmum

that counts me and all my family out we all have dogs apart from my parents who is having one of my pups. 

dont even know how far away it is either


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

Chell82xx said:


> I wish i could help but have other dogs so would not be able to take this poor boy.
> 
> I'd be willing to give someone a life to see him and then pick him up if they needed it, I live in stevenage and would be willing to travel for an hour to pick someone up... I'm out tonight but if your interested PM me and we can arrange it!! You would obviously have to contact the kennel first to ensure this was ok with them first!!


thats amazing of you!!!!! i hope someone reads this soon!!!  i wish i could get him!!!!!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

could i not give a donation to the rescue centre? for him to be put into temporary accomadation???


----------



## reddogsX3

is there a dogs trust nearby that someone could take him to they would never put him to sleep. or rottie rescue maybe they could help. other than that i am at a loss as i am in scotland and already have three dogs.


----------



## petjeffery

omg i dont belive this how bad is it do we put humams to sleep cus we cant home them NO we put them them in to temp an till we can this should happen to all pets and anaimals this is out rageose im really mad about this i jst wish i had the room also i got a dog and cat to its un fair im going to send them an email as i feel this is out of order


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

its not really their fault for putting him down, especially now in the credit crunch, people are having to sell their homes ect, and there are just too many animalsss  it is awful...i watched the video on youtube called 'how could you'. omg its the sadest thing ive ever seen! but can anyone answer my question about the donation??


----------



## Vixxen

foxxy cleopatra said:


> but can anyone answer my question about the donation??


phone them and ask if you can


----------



## petjeffery

ok yes i understand that but you think thay would get together with other rescue home so this does not happen i know it credit crunch but that like say to a hunman sorry were in a credit crunch there no homes so we got to put you to sleep we would not accpetd this so why should it happen im sorry if im treading on ppls toes but im just so upset and mad about this i see your point i really do



foxxy cleopatra said:


> its not really their fault for putting him down, especially now in the credit crunch, people are having to sell their homes ect, and there are just too many animalsss  it is awful...i watched the video on youtube called 'how could you'. omg its the sadest thing ive ever seen! but can anyone answer my question about the donation??


----------



## candysmum

petjeffery said:


> ok yes i understand that but you think thay would get together with other rescue home so this does not happen i know it credit crunch but that like say to a hunman sorry were in a credit crunch there no homes so we got to put you to sleep we would not accpetd this so why should it happen im sorry if im treading on ppls toes but im just so upset and mad about this i see your point i really do


we are all sad amd maddened by it but we as the human race created this mess so the human race is trying to do the best it can. The people that dont care or dump these animals are getting away lightly if they knew what us the people that care have to go through when we watch these poor animals die or our hands are tied because we can't take in one of the animals then maybe they would think twice.

If the whole human race was like this forum there would be no need for rescues shelters or RSPCA. bt sadly we have a good few rotten apples but i do believe these few rotten apples will get what is coming to them oneday


----------



## Boston

Hi
dont know how far away this boy is from Retford but if somebody gets in contact with Babworth rescue kennels in Retford they might be able to help i know they take in a lot of bull breeds from the pound


----------



## lauren001

This unfortunately is the more unsavoury other side to the loads of threads on here breeding their dogs "just because *I* can" and "just because *I* want to".

This particular dog has pulled a few heartstrings today, what about the ones scheduled to be pts on Friday and the ones scheduled to be pts early next week??

Lauren


----------



## Guest

Thank you for everyone trying to help this dog.



lauren001 said:


> This particular dog has pulled a few heartstrings today, what about the ones scheduled to be pts on Friday and the ones scheduled to be pts early next week??
> 
> Lauren


I get where you're coming from. But they *all* tug on my heart strings, I just thought if I posted on here _someone_ might be able to save this one.


----------



## lauren001

I'm not criticising you at all, well done you.

If you can save one it is definitely worth the effort, hopefully another somewhere will get saved too on the back of this thread,


----------



## Guest

I rang a Rottweiler rescue, but there was no answer. So I've e-mailed them, and explained. Hopefully they'll check their e-mails often


----------



## petjeffery

i have email the head oiffce for dogs trust to see if thay can step in to help out these poor dogs not just one but all of them or even some lets hope thay can help as well


----------



## Guest

petjeffery said:


> i have email the head oiffce for dogs trust to see if thay can step in to help out these poor dogs not just one but all of them or even some lets hope thay can help as well


Thank you. I think there's 4 (?) dogs in all... who are on the put to sleep list... but only the Rottie has a set date so far.

I'm going to e-mail a few more kennels in the area, it can't hurt.


----------



## Guest

E-mail from the Rottie rescue;

"Dear Tracy,
Thank you for your concern, but unfortunately we have no spaces available, in fact we have a waiting list that is running at about 6 months long. This poor breed has too many breeders and not enough really good homes. I am so sorry we cannot help him.
Shelley"


----------



## Indie

Oh hell no. I no someone that would off taken him in a heart beat if she didn't have 2 herself let me see if she knows of anyone that she knows might want him.


----------



## Patterdale_lover

OMG wht is going on bless him! 

If i was older and lived on my own had my own car and no dogs i would be racing up there now!! 
But im not and it sucks!!! :mad2::frown:


----------



## Guest

Well I e-mailed 2 major dog rescues, but I'm not sure if they check their e-mails as often as the smaller ones, as the smaller ones seem to be home addresses, major ones have staff people at the actual place for that, dont they?  maybe they'll get the e-mail and be able to help one of the others if not poor Rolo in time...


----------



## Indie

Just a thought what about putting an appeal on Facebook


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

go ahead!!


----------



## Guest

To be honest, asmuch as I appreciate the people that have replied and tried to help. *big, BIG thanks and is going to blob you all lol* 

I thought there would have been more replies.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

im really really really sadddd  im going to phone 8.30 tmz...im sure with a donation they will be able to keep him for a little while longer???


----------



## Indie

Right i have put an appeal on my facebook. I asked my friend and all her mates already have dogs.


----------



## Guest

I would put it on my Facebook but unfortunately everyone I know either has dogs, or just wouldn't care  

Foxxy - a donation to keep him in the kennels you mean? I'm not sure how it works  once he's gone... another will take his place... it's a horrible cycle


----------



## Vixxen

foxxy cleopatra said:


> im really really really sadddd  im going to phone 8.30 tmz...im sure with a donation they will be able to keep him for a little while longer???


well you can but try.....if they wont accept it then you cant feel bad for not trying


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Wow it's like 90% staffies and staffy mixes on that website...


----------



## Guest

I've e-mailed them asking about if a donation was made, would it be possible to save him (atleast until a rescue space is offered) and if I could help at all.

*I owe some people blobs! - I've used all mine up for today!*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

i tried to give you a blob earlier but ive used mine too  if you give money for them to be put into temporary accomadation...then surely they have no reason to put it down if they can afford to pay for food ect....


----------



## Indie

RoseForTheDead said:


> I've e-mailed them asking about if a donation was made, would it be possible to save him (atleast until a rescue space is offered) and if I could help at all.
> 
> *I owe some people blobs! - I've used all mine up for today!*


I keep trying to give you a blob and it won't let me.


----------



## Guest

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i tried to give you a blob earlier but ive used mine too  if you give money for them to be put into temporary accomadation...then surely they have no reason to put it down if they can afford to pay for food ect....


Thank you anyway. Yeah I know it is a good idea, just have to see if they get back in touch quick enough  it says he's being put to sleep tomorrow... but at what time? Early morning? Afternoon?  could be too late.



Indie said:


> I keep trying to give you a blob and it won't let me.


Thank you for trying


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

you should do post like this alot, like to make people aware, incase they could rescue one in their area....im sure all of us can have some impact on this dogs life? dont you think???


----------



## Boston

dont know if you saw what i posted earlier also just wondering where everybody see these dogs due to be put to sleep as would like to see and help if i can
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi
dont know how far away this boy is from Retford but if somebody gets in contact with Babworth rescue kennels in Retford they might be able to help i know they take in a lot of bull breeds from the pound very good rescue


----------



## Kinjilabs

OMG!!! Just looked and it made me feel physically sick!!! those poor dogs through no fault of their own being given the death! sentence, wish I was nearer to there so could help at least one of them


----------



## Chell82xx

I wish i could do more to help, i have been asking at ringcraft tonight as i know there is a lady who rescues rotts but unfortunately she was not there tonight! I would help them all if i had the time and money!!

This poor boy is going to be on my mind all night now!!


----------



## susie

I simply cannot look at dogs in pounds/ rescues anymore as it is too heart wrenching Sadly, figures show that there are around 8,000 dogs pts in pounds every year.from the moment they enter the clock starts ticking away and once their 7 days is up  

Until people stop breeding and dumping unwanted animals this can only get worse  The rescues are bursting at the seams and have long waiting lists and during a recession whats the first thing to go for amny people, yup their animals :frown2:


----------



## Guest

This thread has been getting to me since I read it this afternoon, I did ring the Rottie Trust this afternoon - the guy told me that they have had 300 rotties in this year!!!! quite scary!!

I do not know how all the pounds work but if you can get on of the local shelters to take him it that may be the only way - some of the pounds will not release some of these larger dogs to anyone other then the breed rescues or recognised shelters.

If there is a way to keep him there with funding - post early tomorrow and I will willingly contribute !!!
Lifes a bitch sometimes - just three years old !
Well done to all those trying to help this lad

xxxx
Also - maybe someone could ring the other rottie rescues -- I was told there were several


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

omggg!!! double troubleee    you are deeply loved


----------



## Ratdog

Just read through the thread and had a look at the website. I cant believe all those poor healthy dogs are being out down!! Can someone take them all and drop them off at another rescue? That way they will have a fresh slate and not be on death row. I know its not ideal but worth a go if people cant home or foster the poor things. x


----------



## Chell82xx

I'll try ringing round some of the rott rescue centers in the morning, if they will release him to a rescue centre then i'll transport him (hmmm hubby is going to love me lol!!) Maybe if the shelter know there are so many people trying to help it will save him a few days, unfortunately there will always be other dogs on death row and its humans who have made it this way (well not all humans!!).

So so sad tonight now


----------



## Guest

Chell82xx said:


> I'll try ringing round some of the rott rescue centers in the morning, if they will release him to a rescue centre then i'll transport him (hmmm hubby is going to love me lol!!) Maybe if the shelter know there are so many people trying to help it will save him a few days, unfortunately there will always be other dogs on death row and its humans who have made it this way (well not all humans!!).
> 
> So so sad tonight now


Good luck - hope you are sucessful in your quest
DT


----------



## Nonnie

Ratdog said:


> Just read through the thread and had a look at the website. I cant believe all those poor healthy dogs are being out down!! Can someone take them all and drop them off at another rescue? That way they will have a fresh slate and not be on death row. I know its not ideal but worth a go if people cant home or foster the poor things. x


There just isnt the room at rescue centres. There are more dogs than there are available kennels, and sadly, because of human greed and ignorance, 1000's of perfectly healthy dogs are destroyed each year as there just isnt the room to house them all. This is an ever increasing problem aswell, my local Staffordshire rescue took in 14 dogs by this time last year, so far this year they have taken in over 40. More needs to be done about the irresponsible breeders and owners who just abandon their animals.


----------



## Guest

Nonnie said:


> There just isnt the room at rescue centres. There are more dogs than there are available kennels, and sadly, because of human greed and ignorance, 1000's of perfectly healthy dogs are destroyed each year as there just isnt the room to house them all. This is an ever increasing problem aswell, my local Staffordshire rescue took in 14 dogs by this time last year, so far this year they have taken in over 40. More needs to be done about the irresponsible breeders and owners who just abandon their animals.


A girl from my own heart!
Welcome to the forum btw
Seems I missed your arrival!
DT


----------



## Guest

Boston said:


> dont know if you saw what i posted earlier also just wondering where everybody see these dogs due to be put to sleep as would like to see and help if i can
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi
> dont know how far away this boy is from Retford but if somebody gets in contact with Babworth rescue kennels in Retford they might be able to help i know they take in a lot of bull breeds from the pound very good rescue


Thanks Boston. I've just e-mailed them incase they can help, or know of anyone that can... 



DoubleTrouble said:


> This thread has been getting to me since I read it this afternoon, I did ring the Rottie Trust this afternoon - the guy told me that they have had 300 rotties in this year!!!! quite scary!!
> 
> I do not know how all the pounds work but if you can get on of the local shelters to take him it that may be the only way - some of the pounds will not release some of these larger dogs to anyone other then the breed rescues or recognised shelters.
> 
> If there is a way to keep him there with funding - post early tomorrow and I will willingly contribute !!!
> Lifes a bitch sometimes - just three years old !
> Well done to all those trying to help this lad
> 
> xxxx
> Also - maybe someone could ring the other rottie rescues -- I was told there were several


Thanks DT 

I got in touch with their local R.S.P.C.A, Battersea (I know they're always full to the brim, but it was worth a shot) and another local rescue (can't remember the name) but as it was late I've had no replies - I'll be up early so I'll come on and check my mail.

This poor lad's occupied my thoughts all night! Feel so sad


----------



## KarenHSmith

I will post this on every forum I go on to see if I can get someone to help him. This so sad.


----------



## KarenHSmith

I have posted it on 2 forums, and my facebook. I will post more soon


----------



## Guest

Just to update.

I had an e-mail from the lady (website) who are advertising these dogs.

RORY - one of the 6 month old Staffy crosses is *safe*. 

She kindly gave me the e-mail of the Lady who is dealing with Rolo, to suggest to her about a donation etc. Which I have just done, but I fear it may be too late...  *but keeps fingers crossed* I tried ringing but with no luck. The number incase anyone else wants to try is; 07984 446717

Chad and Congo are still on the PTS list, they are at Westerham, the contact for those dogs is:

Woodlands Animal Care Ltd
Woodlands Kennels & Cattery
Grays Road
Westerham Hill
Kent TN16 2HU
Tel. 01959 572201
Email: [email protected]

Did anyone else have any luck?


----------



## Guest

*HE'S SAFE FOR ANOTHER 2 DAYS!!! *

Just recieved an e-mail from the Lady...

"Hiya

Thank you for your email.

I am trying to raise funds for emergency boarding for this fella, I have paid for 2 days so he is safe until Saturday.

Cost is £6.00 per day for emergency kenneling, Its always so hard to find places for the Rotties 

I have a few rescue saying they will see what they can do.

Any donations gratefully received , id be very grateful. This boy is soooooo gorgeous.

I am going to the pound tomorrow and am going to dog test him so fingers Crossed he is good with other dogs as this always helps !

Going to take him for a nice walk too.

Thanks So Much

If I could raise enough for 2 weeks kenneling that should buy me enough time to get him safe

Thanks Again

Caroline"

So it seems he hasn't been dog tested yet?!  How do you go about sending donations? Cheques? : Aw I'm so glad he has atleast 2 more days... keep everything crossed he finds a space!!


----------



## Vixxen

RoseForTheDead said:


> thats great news! if you ask her how to go about donating the £6 to keep him a day then im sure people here will help!


----------



## Guest

Vixxen said:


> thats great news! if you ask her how to go about donating the £6 to keep him a day then im sure people here will help!


I know! I'm so happy for him!  I've asked her how to donate, and to give him a big hug from us :001_wub:


----------



## Vixxen

RoseForTheDead said:


> I know! I'm so happy for him!  I've asked her how to donate, and to give him a big hug from us :001_wub:


its a shame hes not near birmingham , b'ham dogs home never refuse a dog.


----------



## Guest

Vixxen said:


> its a shame hes not near birmingham , b'ham dogs home never refuse a dog.


Same up here, there's the Hull Animal Welfare Trust - they will always take a dog in.

If some of the members are willing to pay the £6 donation, myself included (and my OH has offered too) atleast it gives him more of a chance


----------



## Guest

You are doing a brilliant job Tracy


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> You are doing a brilliant job Tracy


Thanks hun  x


----------



## Guest

RoseForTheDead said:


> Thanks hun  x


Post the details when you have them!!! I am off to the dentist now! Then over to Nottingham to have some struts put onto my new toy so will catch up later!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Post the details when you have them!!! I am off to the dentist now! Then over to Nottingham to have some struts put onto my new toy so will catch up later!
> lol
> DT


Lol I will do.  Good luck at the dentist


----------



## Guest

*Details are as follows;

The pound prefer to home via Rescue if possible as then the dog has the back up of the rescue, if the home falls through (which is understandable...)

The lady does the dog testing herself, and doesn't go by what the pound says until she has done it. Which I think is brilliant. Double checking sorta thing.

Donations are made to Paypal to [email protected]

Ok, now here comes the part where I sound dumb - because I have no idea what a Paypal is! lol!  :confused1:*


----------



## beatrix

oh my god that is so heart breaking i want to save them all


----------



## Vixxen

paypal is a way of paying online, you need email address and bak account and card to sign up, its easy 

www.paypal.com


----------



## cazzajack

Hi Everyone

I am the one who gets the dogs out of this pound and also Croydon pound.

I am myself going in tomorrow to dog test him as I like to do it myself. so will let you all know.

I would like to thank you all for your offers of kenneling I would like to get two weeks as im sure I will have a rescue offer by then as a few rescue's that can take him him a week or so !!!

Please Pm me for details

Thanks Again and Rolo says thank you


----------



## Guest

Is that instant then? I'll have to sign up...

She said about cheques too, but obviously they'll need to clear.


----------



## Guest

cazzajack said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am the one who gets the dogs out of this pound and also Croydon pound.
> 
> I am myself going in tomorrow to dog test him as I like to do it myself. so will let you all know.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for your offers of kenneling I would like to get two weeks as im sure I will have a rescue offer by then as a few rescue's that can take him him a week or so !!!
> 
> Please Pm me for details
> 
> Thanks Again and Rolo says thank you


Hi. You joined!  that's great.


----------



## cazzajack

Thank You Tracey yes had to join you seem like a fab bunch !!!

Thank you all so much I will keep you updated on his progress 

I go to the pound every Friday and take photos and dog test of all the dogs need rescue place unfortunatly its never ending


----------



## Paws of Eskbank

Hi, I'd like to thank you for bringing this site to everyone's attention. I was nieve enough to not know what PTS stood for and I had no idea that such a site existed. Unfortunately I live in Edinburgh so too far. It is very sad about these dogs, they all look lovely.

Both of my dogs are rescue dogs and I don't think the homes up here are under as much pressure as in England.

Well done to everyone for their effort to save these dogs lives, I know where my donations are to go now too.

Please let us know if Rolo finds his forever home.

Steph
Paws Of Eskbank


----------



## reddogsX3

cazzajack said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am the one who gets the dogs out of this pound and also Croydon pound.
> 
> I am myself going in tomorrow to dog test him as I like to do it myself. so will let you all know.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for your offers of kenneling I would like to get two weeks as im sure I will have a rescue offer by then as a few rescue's that can take him him a week or so !!!
> 
> Please Pm me for details
> 
> Thanks Again and Rolo says thank you


that is great.

have just donated so he has now got another 2 days hope we can all save this guy.

i know it is a drop in the ocean of all the dogs needing to be saved but it is a start.

wendy


----------



## cazzajack

Thank you Wendy

We cant save them all im afraid but every life saved is a victory !

I will keep you updated on Rolo.


----------



## Chell82xx

Thats excellent news that he has a few more days...i'm off to make my donation. Do we need to add a note so that they know its for Rolo?


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> that is great.
> 
> have just donated so he has now got another 2 days hope we can all save this guy.
> 
> i know it is a drop in the ocean of all the dogs needing to be saved but it is a start.
> 
> wendy





Chell82xx said:


> Thats excellent news that he has a few more days...i'm off to make my donation. Do we need to add a note so that they know its for Rolo?


Thanks guys! I'm just this minute signing upto Paypal and once it's done I too will be making my donation.


----------



## Guest

Chell82xx said:


> Do we need to add a note so that they know its for Rolo?


Ah good question!


----------



## reddogsX3

RoseForTheDead said:


> Ah good question!


yeah it is and i didn't but have pm'd the woman going in to dog test to aske her to let them know that the donation from my email account goes to him.

not sure whether to ring them myself to let them know


----------



## Chell82xx

reddogsX3 said:


> yeah it is and i didn't but have pm'd the woman going in to dog test to aske her to let them know that the donation from my email account goes to him.
> 
> not sure whether to ring them myself to let them know


I just completed the paypal transaction and there is a box to add a note, i just said that it was for Rolo for emergency kennels! There is a fee for using paypal which is 40p which i chose to pay myself rather than the rescue centre having to pay it to receive the funds!!


----------



## reddogsX3

i was thinking if a shelter or rottie rescue come forward to help rollo before our donations are used would it be possible to spread the remaining donations to the next on the list to give them an extra day or two.


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> i was thinking if a shelter or rottie rescue come forward to help rollo before our donations are used would it be possible to spread the remaining donations to the next on the list to give them an extra day or two.


The next two on the website say "Chad" and "Congo" a collie cross and a SBT x, are the next on the list, but I could be wrong, there's probably loads more - just not on the site  it's so sad.

Good idea though. If Rolo is saved, be nice to try and give another a chance aswell.


----------



## KarenHSmith

So is Rolo still alive? xx


----------



## Guest

KarenHSmith said:


> So is Rolo still alive? xx


Yes  he has until Saturday now!


----------



## Indie

That's brilliant. I have a friend who knows a lady from a rescue centre i could try her.


----------



## reddogsX3

he should have longer than that now as i gave for 2 days. and i know others have donated too.


----------



## reddogsX3

i have just spoken to the lady and i think there is good news he may have a place in a rescue in swansea in ten days so he needs 10 days boarding kennel fees sooo keep donating what ya can guys


----------



## Kathryn1

reddogsX3 said:


> i have just spoken to the lady and i think there is good news he may have a place in a rescue in swansea in ten days so he needs 10 days boarding kennel fees sooo keep donating what ya can guys


Thats brilliant news hun, swansea is very near to me but unfortunately i have a cat and 2 young kids so no hope im afraid of housing him. xx


----------



## cazzajack

Sorry my phone went dead Wendy !!!

If funds arent used they always carry over to the next dog in need...


----------



## reddogsX3

cazzajack said:


> Sorry my phone went dead Wendy !!!
> 
> If funds arent used they always carry over to the next dog in need...


no worries 
hope you dont mind me posting the good news.

wendy

ps what is your name as i dont wanna keep calling you the lady lol


----------



## Guest

Tracey (Roseforthedead) Has done a fabulous job with this! a big pat on the back for her! and loads of rep too I hope.

I did as others have, I paniced this morning and rang the phone number, the lady dealing with Rola (Caroline) sounded fab absolutely fabulous to me, She said Rolo was in good condition, had a nice coat, was reasonalby well trained and basically a 'cracking' dog for someone, She had paid the first two days to same him herself, she was going to test him herself this afternoon! Think this is a lady that you can put 100% trust in.

They had by the way scanned him throughly, as many of you will know chips can and do more so easily!



DT


----------



## reddogsX3

DoubleTrouble said:


> Tracey (Roseforthedead) Has done a fabulous job with this! a big pat on the back for her! and loads of rep too I hope.
> DT


i gave rep


----------



## Indie

Will be interesting to hear his results, has he been neautered?


----------



## Kathryn1

And i have, what a wonderful lady you are hun. xx


----------



## candysmum

Indie said:


> Will be interesting to hear his results, has he been neautered?


i believe he is entire.

I would love to take him on but with the 2 girls nad the 9 puppies at the moment i have a house full!

I will be however once the pups have gone and the house is settle be fostering and it may be a battle i have to win with hubby first BUT i will be showing him all these sits with the PTS list on and he WILL not get much of a choice but i know onc ehe sees all these poor dogs being PTS he will be in the car with the engine running before me!

Well done and i will be donating too xx


----------



## Indie

reddogsX3 said:


> i gave rep


So did i yesterday eventually it let me do it lol


----------



## Indie

candysmum said:


> i believe he is entire.
> 
> I would love to take him on but with the 2 girls nad the 9 puppies at the moment i have a house full!
> 
> I will be however once the pups have gone and the house is settle be fostering and it may be a battle i have to win with hubby first BUT i will be showing him all these sits with the PTS list on and he WILL not get much of a choice but i know onc ehe sees all these poor dogs being PTS he will be in the car with the engine running before me!
> 
> Well done and i will be donating too xx


Ahhh i didn't no whether he was or not. I am going to ask a friend of mine now if she's online if not will do as soon as i can.


----------



## candysmum

i have donated


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> i have just spoken to the lady and i think there is good news he may have a place in a rescue in swansea in ten days so he needs 10 days boarding kennel fees sooo keep donating what ya can guys


Oh that's fantastic!! I'm sooo pleased! I've grown really attached to this poor guy and I don't even know him :biggrin: 

Caroline it would be really great if you could get some pictures of him tomorrow, if it's not too much trouble. I'm sure we'd all love to see some more of him


----------



## Guest

And thank you for the rep guys  xx


----------



## cazzajack

Of course will take more piccie's tomorrow !!!! 

Thanks Everyone


----------



## KarenHSmith

RoseForTheDead said:


> Yes  he has until Saturday now!


That's good. At least that has given him more of a chance - it's not even his fault, for him to be put to on Death Row 

Lets hope someone grabs him before then and keeps him safe


----------



## Guest

I have skimmed a bit so can't quite work out if the problem has been solved but you could try Wood Green Animal Shelter in Godmanchester

GODMANCHESTER SHELTER - Wood Green Animal Shelters

It is not a huge distance from where he is and they re homed 11 Rottie pups last year so may have some contacts, advice or a space.

They didn't look full when i went the other day either but i know empty kennels aren't always an indication.


----------



## Indie

I have also got a friend who fosters keeping her eyes and ears open.


----------



## KarenHSmith

I am emailing someone now who might be able to take him in? 

Did someone say they'll help with the transporting him?


----------



## cazzajack

Thanks Everyone Will update tomorrow when im back on line as have a 3 hour drive home now !


----------



## Chell82xx

KarenHSmith said:


> I am emailing someone now who might be able to take him in?
> 
> Did someone say they'll help with the transporting him?


I can help transporting him! PM me if you need me.


----------



## KarenHSmith

Chell82xx said:


> I can help transporting him! PM me if you need me.


Many thanks. I will contact you, if this rescuer can help.

Fingers crossed


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

RoseForTheDead said:


> *HE'S SAFE FOR ANOTHER 2 DAYS!!! *
> 
> Just recieved an e-mail from the Lady...
> 
> "Hiya
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> I am trying to raise funds for emergency boarding for this fella, I have paid for 2 days so he is safe until Saturday.
> 
> Cost is £6.00 per day for emergency kenneling, Its always so hard to find places for the Rotties
> 
> I have a few rescue saying they will see what they can do.
> 
> Any donations gratefully received , id be very grateful. This boy is soooooo gorgeous.
> 
> I am going to the pound tomorrow and am going to dog test him so fingers Crossed he is good with other dogs as this always helps !
> 
> Going to take him for a nice walk too.
> 
> Thanks So Much
> 
> If I could raise enough for 2 weeks kenneling that should buy me enough time to get him safe
> 
> Thanks Again
> 
> Caroline"
> 
> So it seems he hasn't been dog tested yet?!  How do you go about sending donations? Cheques? : Aw I'm so glad he has atleast 2 more days... keep everything crossed he finds a space!!


i still wants him!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Can someone Give me the latest , i still want him!

we passed wisbech today , i nearly cried!! 

Mum was asking me aload of Questions about him & i taught my brother to say 'New rolo dog please' or as he says 'new roro dod pwease'

lol

Is he okay with children GRRRR I AM LESS THAN 25 MINS AWAY FROM HIM!!

Xxx


----------



## reddogsX3

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Can someone Give me the latest , i still want him!
> 
> we passed wisbech today , i nearly cried!!
> 
> Mum was asking me aload of Questions about him & i taught my brother to say 'New rolo dog please' or as he says 'new roro dod pwease'
> 
> lol
> 
> Is he okay with children GRRRR I AM LESS THAN 25 MINS AWAY FROM HIM!!
> 
> Xxx


try pm'ing cazzajack as she has got him in emergency kennels and she was gonna dog check him.

wendy


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

whats her Email adress

im confused!


----------



## reddogsX3

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> whats her Email adress
> 
> im confused!


dont know her email but she has joined the forum so you should be able to pm her her name on here is cazzajack.

also her mobile number is at the begining of this thread


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

lol yh just spottedher user name!! 

pm'd her

hopefully she'll get back to me!!


----------



## BubblegumQueen

Omg i have just looked at the link and im almost in tears. The poor dogs, there are so many staffies 
I live to far away but i will defo be keeping my eye out i arnt looking for another dog until next year as i have a 5month old baby, but i will be looking for a large bread either german shephard or larger maybe even a great dane, we would concider a cross so im keeping the site ill keep looking.


----------



## Guest

She's going up to dog test and assess Rolo tomorrow I believe, and take some pictures for us 

I have asked before about re-homing directly to the public, and I think they rather the dog is placed into a rescue centre and then adopted out... as the dog has the fall back of the kennels if the new home doesn't work out, and stops the dog being back on death row in the pound...

But obviously Caroline will be able to tell you more when she updates, and in some cases like this, when it's an emergency, maybe they would re-home direct to someone?

u-look-like-a-hamster I bet your brother sounds really cute saying that!


----------



## Guest

Just to update.

I know this is Rolo's thread...  but the little Staffy cross pup I also posted about, called Rory, (about 6 months old) who we believed to be safe... isn't anymore.

The lady's just been in touch and said he's been returned to the kennels, so they still need help looking for a place for him  

This thread is breaking my heart. So many ups and downs!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

haha yh he does !! 

his speech is very limitted, so it was great he said it!! 

Animals help him no end!

If i adopted him he wasnt suitible i know a hell of alot of people that wont turn away a fly!!! there is this lady that has 35 horses

10 dogs and aload of chickens!

she lives on a rescue farm in glinton she is great all of her dogs have been saved from being destroyed either because of age or illness 

one of them has cancer and she has paid loads on chemo she has only had him 3 months!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Guest

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> haha yh he does !!
> 
> his speech is very limitted, so it was great he said it!!
> 
> Animals help him no end!
> 
> If i adopted him he wasnt suitible i know a hell of alot of people that wont turn away a fly!!! there is this lady that has 35 horses
> 
> 10 dogs and aload of chickens!
> 
> she lives on a rescue farm in glinton she is great all of her dogs have been saved from being destroyed either because of age or illness
> 
> one of them has cancer and she has paid loads on chemo she has only had him 3 months!!!
> 
> Xxx


Wow. Well done to her! People amaze me sometimes... I think people like this (and the people that are rescuing the pound dogs) deserve a medal!


----------



## Guest

Here's little Rory's pictures incase anyone's interested...

















He is at Westerham Pound. Kent, I believe?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Most of her horses are from people not being able to aford them because of the recession!

She also has 2 turkeys which would have been christmas dinner!!
all of her hens are batery hens!

i idolise her!


----------



## Shazach

Sorry I'm being really slow - how do I donate???

Sh x


----------



## LostGirl

RoseForTheDead said:


> *Details are as follows;
> 
> Donations are made to Paypal to [email protected]
> 
> *


*

Paypal donations, Ive sold some bits on another site so as soon as the lady tells me shes happy i will add a donation. How do i find a local one to me? I'd love to help any dogs local i.e maybe give them a home*


----------



## reddogsX3

RoseForTheDead said:


> *Details are as follows;
> 
> The pound prefer to home via Rescue if possible as then the dog has the back up of the rescue, if the home falls through (which is understandable...)
> 
> The lady does the dog testing herself, and doesn't go by what the pound says until she has done it. Which I think is brilliant. Double checking sorta thing.
> 
> Donations are made to Paypal to [email protected]
> 
> Ok, now here comes the part where I sound dumb - because I have no idea what a Paypal is! lol!  :confused1:*


shazach you can donate here just put a note on the paypal payment that it is for emergency kenneling.


----------



## reddogsX3

Daynna said:


> Paypal donations, Ive sold some bits on another site so as soon as the lady tells me shes happy i will add a donation. How do i find a local one to me? I'd love to help any dogs local i.e maybe give them a home


have you tried googling what dog pounds etc with watever area you are in


----------



## LostGirl

reddogsX3 said:


> have you tried googling what dog pounds etc with watever area you are in


Yes they just come up with the cats and dogs homes. I may give them a ring anyway see what info or give the dog warden a ring. even if cant give a home i'd be happy to donate


----------



## lizward

What a depressing site! The overwhelming majority are staffy types - why on earth are people breeding staffies these days in view of the reputation they have (I am not saying that reputation is deserved but it does surely mean they are almost impossible to rehome). And then that Springer bitch producing milk - I wonder what happened to the pups? 

Liz


----------



## Guest

Daynna said:


> Yes they just come up with the cats and dogs homes. I may give them a ring anyway see what info or give the dog warden a ring. even if cant give a home i'd be happy to donate


Yeah the dog warden would be able to tell you, isn't it council that run them anyway?


----------



## Shazach

reddogsX3 said:


> shazach you can donate here just put a note on the paypal payment that it is for emergency kenneling.


I had followed that Wendy, but it just came up as an email address  . Apologies if I'm being really thick.....


----------



## LostGirl

Thanks i'll give a ring 

Shazach do you have a paypal account? Like to pay for things on ebay e.t.c 
if not you can join up by going to Welcome - PayPal follow the instructions and add you bank card and they take the money from your bank and put it this persons paypal account.


----------



## reddogsX3

Shazach said:


> I had followed that Wendy, but it just came up as an email address  . Apologies if I'm being really thick.....


yeah it is an her email that is associated with her paypal account. if you sent me money (which ya can do if ya want ..... hehehe) my paypal account is same as my email account


----------



## Shazach

reddogsX3 said:


> yeah it is an her email that is associated with her paypal account. if you sent me money (which ya can do if ya want ..... hehehe) my paypal account is same as my email account


Thank you! Have given my two nights worth now too. 
If only we could save them all 

Hope we find out what happens to him.
Sh x


----------



## Little-moomin

aww this is so sad, if I was able to i would go straight up there and take him, I would love to help if it is possible  Poor thing, I really really hope nothing bad happens to him and he find s a loving family to cuddle him


----------



## Altered Angel

OMGoodness I didn't even know death row dogs existed! (how slow am I) I just read the dogs on the Dog Pound site. That is SO sad, I can hardly bear it! I want them all.


----------



## cazzajack

Hi All


Please dont worry this boy is safe, there are enough funds for emergency boarding and a rescue place will be found.

If anyone wants more info on this boy please PM and I will talk to you or give you numbers to call if need be. When you work with pounds and wardens you have to be very careful its taken me 2 yrs to build up a trust relationship and too many people calling etc etc may cause problems

im happy to give my number to anyone or it under Rolo on dogrescue link website


----------



## ad_1980

I just read these thread and i am in tears. I know it happens, poor dogs go to kennels/pounds and if they aren't rehomed they get pts. What makes me angry is why? 

Why don't they do more public advertising about these dogs on the tv or radio, like they did when Pet Rescue was on? A lot of these dogs would probably be saved from death if people knew more about them. I mean, sure we get the tiny ads from Dogs Trust from time to time but thae's it. Unicef, NSPCC and other charities make real things more aware on television so why can't they do the same with these lovely dogs?

But getting back to the subject of Rolo i hope someone saves him and quick! Caroline please please please give us an update about him. 

And RosefortheDead well done for making us all aware about the situation. I would take him if i didn't have 2 dogs already - 1 dog and one new baby pup.


----------



## lastangel

hello all

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for helping Rolo and thank you to 'Roseforthedead' not only for emailing me about Rolo, Rory, Chad and Congo, but also for joining my horse angels rescue forum - horses need help too  You guys are great!  Thank you so much for pulling together and and donating funds to help!! I know that Cazzajack must be very happy about how much you've all helped!! :thumbup:

Cathy xxx


----------



## Guest

Message for Cazzjack.

You need to empty your PM box hun i can't get a message through.

Guess you are getting lots of help with this 

I posted this earlier but was going to PM it to you incase you had missed it

Hi Cazzajack,

Was wondering if you had contacted Wood Green at Godmanchester

Contact Us - Wood Green Animal Shelters

They rehomed 11 Rottie pups late last year and may have contacts from that or they may be able to take him.

When i went the other day it didn't look rammed (it may have been a changeover day) and the dogs they did have didn't look like they would be there long.

I would call myself but obviously you know all about him so don't want to give them false details or waste peoples time.

Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## cazzajack

Thank You I have tried Wood Green everyone is bursting but this boy has been offered a rescue Place 

He will be going in 10 days time so thank you everyone


----------



## ad_1980

Oh thank goodness  My heart would have been broken if i'd heard he would have to be put to sleep. Please thank this rescue centre for taking Rolo!

I hope he does find a forever home soon.


----------



## Guest

cazzajack said:


> Thank You I have tried Wood Green everyone is bursting but this boy has been offered a rescue Place
> 
> He will be going in 10 days time so thank you everyone


Aw that's the best news I've heared in ages!! I'm so happy. I hope he finds a really good forever home  xx


----------



## Howesmob

Hi, I am desperately searching for a German Shepherd to train as a security dog, most centres will not rehome for security purposes but that is daft as the life they will have is probably a lot better than most other dogs. I would love to take the Rottie on but it has to be a Shepherd. How do you hear about these dogs that will be PTS as I am happy to take on any dog that is 2-4 years old even if deemed to be aggressive so not rehomeable


----------



## Indie

That is fantastic news well done everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

is he dog friendly?

Xx


----------



## Guest

u-look-like-a-hamster, she was going to see him at 5PM.  so I'm sure she'll update later or tomorrow and hopefully let us know what happened :thumbup1:


----------



## cazzajack

ok update on Rolo, i tested him with other dogs, he wasnt too bad if the dogs were calm but if they got excited with him he was a little offish !

In my opinion he maybe ok with a calm female dog, but I wouldnt trust him with another male, and certainly not an excitable one !!

couldnt fine the camera so took one on my phone not great but will post it in a bit !


----------



## Guest

cazzajack said:


> ok update on Rolo, i tested him with other dogs, he wasnt too bad if the dogs were calm but if they got excited with him he was a little offish !
> 
> In my opinion he maybe ok with a calm female dog, but I wouldnt trust him with another male, and certainly not an excitable one !!
> 
> couldnt fine the camera so took one on my phone not great but will post it in a bit !


Awww bless him! Can't wait to see the picture! Thanks for the update hun x


----------



## cazzajack

ok update on Rolo, i tested him with other dogs, he wasnt too bad if the dogs were calm but if they got excited with him he was a little offish !

In my opinion he maybe ok with a calm female dog, but I wouldnt trust him with another male, and certainly not an excitable one !!

photo's to follow


----------



## Chell82xx

Do we know how he is with kids? I had someone asking about him today they have a calm female rott but also youngish kids!!


----------



## KarenHSmith

cazzajack said:


> Thank You I have tried Wood Green everyone is bursting but this boy has been offered a rescue Place
> 
> He will be going in 10 days time so thank you everyone


That's great :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cazzajack

ive no way of child testing him im afraid...


----------



## vizzy24

Hi just caught up with this thread, well done evryone for trying your best for this dog look s like this one got a lifeline from you all. Lets hope all the others will get saved soon as well.


----------



## Guest

Any pics yet Cazza?  *sorry I'm inpatient LOL*  x


----------



## Howesmob

How do you hear about these dogs? I would love to save one from death row, I can offer a wonderful life to a dog in a very stable home. If anyone reads about a GSD or Dobermann (upto 4 years old) being put to sleep please please email me I don't mind if they are not the most sociable, we have years of experience in training and channelling behaviour. Dogs are pack animals after all. I would have the rottie but my blessed extended family are scared of the breed and no matter how I try I can't train them. If only humans were like dogs.


----------



## lauren001

Cazzajack
I hope you don't mind me asking
How do you go about dog testing a dog?
What constitutes a fail?


----------



## cazzajack

sorry will post piccies this afternoon !

As for dog testing Lauren we normally start with the dog were testing out of its kennels and walk it past the other dogs, this is not the most acruate test ( this is what the pound does ) which is they way the pound does it which is why I do it again.

If this goes reasonable well we then muzzle them and normally start with a dog similar size but opposite sex and test them, and then same sex and then smaller or larger.... You normally get a good idea after a few minutes....

I also go on the side of caution however many dog can be dog aggressive in kennels , this is why I love dogs to go to foster homes via rescue before homing as often the dogs are very different in a home enviroment !

C x


----------



## cazzajack

here he is


----------



## Vixxen

oh hes gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## reddogsX3

awwwwww he is absolutely gorgeous. am so glad he is safe
now

wendy


----------



## Ratdog

He is a stunner!!


----------



## Guest

Awww he's a beauty!  I'm soooo glad he's safe  he looks daft as a brush in that first pic! lol :blush:

Thanks for posting the pics hun x


----------



## hazyreality

I am about 20 miles from Wisbech. He would proberly be the dog that closed the A47 off for most of the day! The RSPCA, the police, the dog warden, all couldnt catch it. Then a lorry broke down, chaos! There is no way in hell I couldve helped anyway cos I have a GSD and live with my parents  but I am so glad that he has been saved, he looks a sweetie 

*Heidi*


----------



## susie

Well done everyone who gave this gorgeous lad another chance :thumbsup:


----------



## cazzajack

Hi Heidi

Rolo wasnt the A47 dog, The A47 dog was a rottie X bitch who is also now safe in rescue.


----------



## Guest

hazyreality said:


> There is no way in hell I couldve helped anyway cos I have a GSD and live with my parents


No way in hell? :001_huh:

I aren't being funny, but alot of people here who helped him also had dogs...

It sounded abit harsh, that's all. I appoligise if you didn't mean it that way, it's hard to know how to take things online (text).


----------



## cazzajack

This boy is off to Rescue this Saturday 

A MASSIVE thank you from me & Rolo :biggrin::thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

cazzajack said:


> This boy is off to Rescue this Saturday
> 
> A MASSIVE thank you from me & Rolo :biggrin::thumbup1:


yay!!!!!      well done everyone for helping save him!!! and a big thanks to Cazza!  do you keep in touch with the dogs once they've gone into rescue Cazza? Be nice to know when he gets a forever home. Just hope it's soon!


----------



## cazzajack

i do my best Tracey to keep in touch. 

I will let you all know !


----------



## Guest

Hehe thank you! :thumbup1:


----------



## nat1979

That website is so sad why do they have to pts all them dogs 
over centres dont do that were i live


----------



## reddogsX3

nat1979 said:


> That website is so sad why do they have to pts all them dogs
> over centres dont do that were i live


most of them are council run and the 7 days they give the dog is for the owner to claim them back or someone to find them a rescue place but unfortuantely if that doesn't happen then they will sadly be PTS through no fault of their own.

wendy


----------



## cazzajack

im afraid the pound is very different to a rescue.

I do my best to make sure no healthy dog is PTS at the pound I deal with but if no funds to kennel or no rescue places im afraid it does happen


----------



## hazyreality

I didnt mean it harsh, it was just a fact, there was no way I could help because I have a Male GSD who can be funny with other dogs anyway, and as its not actually up to me cos its not my house, I wouldnt be able to do it even if he would get on with the one I have got.

Ah, I knew it was a Rottie that was on the A47 they said that much on the news on the radio  then put 2 and 2 together and got 5 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest

Hi, just wondered if there was any news on the gorgeous boy? I know it's been awhile, and I'm hoping he's found himself a forever home by now.


----------



## mollyismyworld

Wow have just read this thread and well done everyone...look what u did so quickly.

I take my hat off to all of you for rallying round and making a difference.

Amazing. xx


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

wow its took a while but i read through the entire thread....well done for helping the little guy...i think more threads like this should be posted i know it may help just a few dogs and there are thousands out there needing a lifeline but every little helps.....im just going to look into putting a donation link on my website if anyone would like me to add a donation link to their charity and have a link avaliable please let me know.


----------



## cazzajack

He has found his forever home thank you everyone if it wasnt for you guys he would have been PTS

Sorry I havent been on much so busy..... Pound is full and ive 3 dogs to try and get into emergency boarding 2 staffies and another rottie will post there piccies later !


----------



## noushka05

oh thats just wonderful news!!!


----------



## Guest

cazzajack said:


> He has found his forever home thank you everyone if it wasnt for you guys he would have been PTS
> 
> Sorry I havent been on much so busy..... Pound is full and ive 3 dogs to try and get into emergency boarding 2 staffies and another rottie will post there piccies later !


Aww that's fantastic, I'm so pleased!   

Good luck with the other ones, you're doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Guest

awww thats brilliant glad a forever home was found 
Good luck with the others xx


----------

